# Much needed advice on webcam usage



## poohduece

I have never used a webcam before, but I'm considering purchasing one to use as a surveillance camera. I want to use the webcam to record video for several hours onto my Mac notebook so that I can view later. How do I go about setting that up?


----------



## Blue

It is fairly easy. All you need is the webcam (get a good one) and some software. Hook up the camera and install the software. I cannot however tell you how to use the software due to the fact I have no clue to what you would be using .

I have done this with my PC and used it too keep an eye on the place while I'm away. You can have motion detection and if you hook up a microphone you can record sound also. Of course this is depending on the software. For PC I used this http://www.webcamxp.com/ it works great but I don't know if there is a version for Mac. It is possible though is all I can say and easy to set up. the software I use will allow several cameras to be hooked up for different rooms etc.


----------

